

Show HN: A Movie Trailer Music Website - kylerobertson
http://chophousemusic.com

======
kylerobertson
I'd love to get your thoughts on a site I just finished that will be used to
audition and market music for movie trailers. I've been writing trailer music
through a few different companies over the years and decided to start doing my
own publishing. I'm really new to web development, but am excited about how
it's turned out so far.

I'd really appreciate any tips on design and functionality.

Thanks!

Kyle

------
masters3d
Your music sounds really good. woah. Thanks for sharing. When is the CD coming
out? :)

------
reactivator
Great work! If only you had a longer list of epic music, sigh.

------
kylerobertson
Thanks! There are plans for an itunes release soon.

------
kylerobertson
Thank you so much!

